# German 'prohibition' symbol - meaning please?



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We recently stopped at a Parkplatz in Germany (unbeknown to us till the next day it was 1km from Elde dam of Dambusters fame)

There was a sign with various symbols covered in big red 'prohibition' crosses, including no fires, but also a 'tent' symbol, but not one of a camper/motorhome.

My question is does the 'tent' symbol refer only to tents, perhaps because tent campers use open fires, or is it a general symbol for 'no overnight'?

We were the only people there and no sign of authority, so no problem for us.

I just need the info for future when such a parkplatz may be busier or somebody objects.

If the answer is general to all Europe please advise.

Thanks in advance.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geoff,

I don't have the definitive answer but the Germans are very specific with their rules, a tent with a red line through it means no camping as far as i'm aware and as long as you dont have any chairs, awnings or general apparel out side the van then you are parking overnight, not camping.

Did you mean the Ederdam btw?

Pete


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> If the answer is general to all Europe please advise.
> Thanks in advance.
> Geoff


As Pete says camping and parking are seen as two separate issues abroad. There is usually a right to park overnight and this includes sleeping in the van but having anything outside the van then makes it 'camping'. Aires will sometimes make the point with notices prohibiting the use of chairs etc but in practice many people ignore this.

JohnW


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pete and John 

Thanks, and yes I did mean Ederdam- it was a bit evocative to stand between the two towers and imagine 617 Squadron Lancasters at 60' with no chance to roll to avoid the flak. 

Brave boys, but we must not forget the 1200 people who were killed when the dam breached - war is not pretty.

What were the names of the other two dams Moehne, I think, and something beginning with 'S'?

Geoff


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

The third dame was the Sorpoe. It was damaged, but not breached.

http://www.airrecce.co.uk/WW2/imagery/Dambusters/Dambusters.html


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Mohne and Sorpe.

Incidentaly there are two good stellplatze at Mohne and Hemfurth at the base of Ederdam. Both are in the database.

Used to be stationed at Scampton and Coningsby a 'few' years ago.

Pete.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks boys

Bit creepy to think I was standing on the spot where reconnaissance photos show where the Ederdam was breached.

Although I accept that the raid did not seriously damage Ruhr production, the German notice at the Ederdam states that although the breach was repaired in 1943 the Hydro-electric was not operational until 1945 - it does not say when in 1945.

Sorry bit off-topic but you guys are obviously interested.

Geoff

P.S. Is '*******' grave still kept in order?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peejay said:


> Mohne and Sorpe.
> 
> Incidentaly there are two good stellplatze at Mohne and Hemfurth at the base of Ederdam. Both are in the database.
> 
> ...


"Möhne" has an Unlaut, so Moehne is the anglicised spelling.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stanner said:


> "Möhne" has an Unlaut, so Moehne is the anglicised spelling.


Is "_Unlaut_" also an anglicised spelling! :roll:

Dave :lol:

Sorry - couldn't resist. I won't slam the door on the way out! :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Is "_Unlaut_" also an anglicised spelling! :roll:
> 
> Dave :lol:


No, just FFS :roll:

But I suppose an "Unlaut" could be when you have to substitute a following "e" for an Umlaut over an "o"

I spelt it right the first time and then forgot to <post> after previewing, so had to type it in again and didn't preview before posting that time.

Serves me right for not checking and re-checking.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> P.S. Is '*******' grave still kept in order?


******* grave was kept in immaculate order when I was stationed there, I would think it's still the same, hopefully someone will confirm.

No doubt get pulled up for using the "N" word soon. :lol:

Pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geoff!



nicholsong said:


> My question is does the 'tent' symbol refer only to tents, perhaps because tent campers use open fires, or is it a general symbol for 'no overnight'?


These symbols are no official road signs according to the German highway code. On private ground they would indicate the will of the owner, and disrespecting this will would be considered as trespassing under German law.

However, if the place is signposted as a parking place without any restrictions specific to motorhomes, then a one-night stay in a correctly parked MH is OK. Provided that no awning, no tent, no genny or anything like that is used.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gerhard

Thanks, yes it was a properly designated Parkplatz ('P' on blue).

If there were another place with restrictions, would the sign be an obvious Motorhome (Woehnmobile) image (plus red cross)?

How is Utrecht these days? - I have visited friends there many times and will again.

Danke Wal, Vielen Dank.

Geoff


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

if anyone gets the chance it's worth visiting Ladybower Reservoir in Derbyshire where the squadrons trained for the dambusters raid

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashopton

My wife' mother lived just below the Moehne dam but moved out before the breach and we now live 20 minutes drive from Derwent so the two sites have family history for us

there is a small museum about the raid including, last time I went, one of the barnes wallace dummy bombs used for training. Unfortunately it's not always open but here's a link

http://www.derwentdammuseum.org/


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> If there were another place with restrictions, would the sign be an obvious Motorhome (Woehnmobile) image (plus red cross)?


Motorhome image plus red cross does not exist in German highway code, either. The closest possible approximation using only _official_ German road signs would be a No Parking sign, restricted to motorhomes. So something like that:

















However, on private land anything can be found. But then it is the land owner's responsibility to state his will in an unmistakable form. If he fails to do so, it's his problem.



nicholsong said:


> How is Utrecht these days? - I have visited friends there many times and will again.


Utrecht is warm and sunny, and humid, these days. Thanks very much!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

